# Usb Internet Pass-Through



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Does CM7 have an Internet Passthrough option like HTC devices have? My situation here at work is I have an XP computer, and no wifi access for my CM7 Touchpad.

One option is to enable wifi hotspot on my HTC phone (unrooted), but then I am using my phone's data. Meanwhile I can plug my phone into my XP computer and get internet access through an Internet Passthrough option. I think some people refer to it as Reverse USB Tethering.

Any advice?


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

does your computer have a wireless card?

if yes, you could try "connectify-me", was useful when i had only a lan connection at university


----------



## Padillla (Oct 12, 2011)

My kingdom for reverse tethering!


----------



## dbpr (Nov 7, 2011)

If you have XP, you cannot use Connectify-me as an option to tether your Touchpad. Connectify-me only support Ad-Hoc mode on XP and Touchpad doesn't support Ad-Hoc mode yet, as far as I know.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Padillla said:


> My kingdom for reverse tethering!


What does that mean? Is there an app for reverse tethering through USB?

And actually Connectify does sort of work. It only creates an ad-hoc connection on XP (a Win 7 computer will do infrastructure), and the CM7 Touchpad can recognize and connect to ad-hoc networks.....but it's very choppy. It cuts in and out. Not very reliable. I don't know if it's a Connectify thing, an XP thing, or a CM7 (Alpha) thing.


----------

